# Need another plant ID



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

what is this one? PLease and thank you!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like a _Limnophila_. It's most likely either L. indica, heterophylla or sessiflora. Which one is hard to say without emersed growth and flowers.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=36&category=genus&spec=Limnophila


----------



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

ya, ive also been told its called a Cabomba, they look both the same to me


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's hard to tell from that photo, but there's an easy way to tell. How many leaves are there per node? If it's a _Cabomba_, there will only be 2 or 3. With a _Limnophila_, there will be 6 to about 10.


----------



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

well the more i look on the internet the less either of those plants look like mine..thanks anyways, im not too concerned! Thanks!


----------

